# Combined Study for Mechanical PE



## narsreeni (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello All

Please let me know if anybody is interested in having a combined study for the Mechanical- PE for the April Exam. I work at Lake Mary/ Sanford area. Please email me at [email protected] if interested.

Thanks

Narayan


----------

